# If i smoked a pork butt on Sunday



## TNHarley

would it still be good to serve on Wednesday?
At work, we are doing this thing where everyday till chrsitmas, two people both bring something for break. I want to grill something and the ladies here LOVE butts, and I make a killer one. But there is no way I can smoke a butt Tuesday night.
Do you think it would still be good enough to serve or do I need to think of something else?


----------



## saveliberty

Have you considered a butt implant?


----------



## saveliberty

Seriously, I think meat often has a better taste when the spices have longer to absorb and mix.


----------



## OldLady

TNHarley said:


> would it still be good to serve on Wednesday?
> At work, we are doing this thing where everyday till chrsitmas, two people both bring something for break. I want to grill something and the ladies here LOVE butts, and I make a killer one. But there is no way I can smoke a butt Tuesday night.
> Do you think it would still be good enough to serve or do I need to think of something else?


Should be fine, refrigerated.


----------



## TNHarley

I was going to keep all the juices from the cook and thought about shredding it and leaving it soaking in that for 2 days.


----------



## Fueri

i think you're probably Ok.

another option is to cut the butt in half and do it monday or tuesday.  Cooking time is based on thickness, after all, so reduce the thickness to the point that it makes it actually feasible to do Tuesday if you want to eliminate any possibility of it not holding for 3 days.  cut it into 4 inch thick slabs or something similar and it should only take a couple of hours.

Or cook it sunday, and freeze then thaw tuesday.  I wouldn't want to do that, and I doubt you do either, but it's an option with an eye toward the safety aspect of things.


----------



## TNHarley

and make a slaw. I know traditionally it is used with mayo, but I thought about using plain yogurt. That's what I do with my chicken salad and its awesome


----------



## TNHarley

Fueri said:


> i think you're probably Ok.
> 
> another option is to cut the butt in half and do it monday or tuesday.  Cooking time is based on thickness, after all, so reduce the thickness to the point that it makes it actually feasible to do Tuesday if you want to eliminate any possibility of it not holding for 3 days.  cut it into 4 inch thick slabs or something similar and it should only take a couple of hours.
> 
> Or cook it sunday, and freeze then thaw tuesday.  I wouldn't want to do that, and I doubt you do either, but it's an option with an eye toward the safety aspect of things.


 We have an oven here. So I could warm it up real good in there.
Do you think slicing it up like that would be just as good as doing it whole?


----------



## strollingbones

do it whole then shred it with a sauce and you can nuke it at work or reheat it in the oven....keep it simple...and you could give people a choice of sauces some people love the eastern vinegar stuff....

who the fuck puts yogurt in slaw....can yall not gets dukes?


----------



## OldLady

A barb-q restaurant just opened up in town, and the guy is from the south.  I've never had pulled pork or that stuff before, so it's pretty exciting.  It's been busy every day so far, so it must be half way good.  I'm checking it out Thursday night, I think.


----------



## TNHarley

strollingbones said:


> do it whole then shred it with a sauce and you can nuke it at work or reheat it in the oven....keep it simple...and you could give people a choice of sauces some people love the eastern vinegar stuff....
> 
> who the fuck puts yogurt in slaw....can yall not gets dukes?


 I was going to do my sauce and some store bought stuff.
Nobody that I know of, but nobody puts yogurt in chicken salad either. lol
Don't know what dukes is


----------



## irosie91

TNHarley said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think you're probably Ok.
> 
> another option is to cut the butt in half and do it monday or tuesday.  Cooking time is based on thickness, after all, so reduce the thickness to the point that it makes it actually feasible to do Tuesday if you want to eliminate any possibility of it not holding for 3 days.  cut it into 4 inch thick slabs or something similar and it should only take a couple of hours.
> 
> Or cook it sunday, and freeze then thaw tuesday.  I wouldn't want to do that, and I doubt you do either, but it's an option with an eye toward the safety aspect of things.
> 
> 
> 
> We have an oven here. So I could warm it up real good in there.
> Do you think slicing it up like that would be just as good as doing it whole?
Click to expand...


ya got any muslims over there?


----------



## TNHarley

irosie91 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think you're probably Ok.
> 
> another option is to cut the butt in half and do it monday or tuesday.  Cooking time is based on thickness, after all, so reduce the thickness to the point that it makes it actually feasible to do Tuesday if you want to eliminate any possibility of it not holding for 3 days.  cut it into 4 inch thick slabs or something similar and it should only take a couple of hours.
> 
> Or cook it sunday, and freeze then thaw tuesday.  I wouldn't want to do that, and I doubt you do either, but it's an option with an eye toward the safety aspect of things.
> 
> 
> 
> We have an oven here. So I could warm it up real good in there.
> Do you think slicing it up like that would be just as good as doing it whole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ya got any muslims over there?
Click to expand...

 yea but they are all in Qatar at the moment


----------



## irosie91

TNHarley said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think you're probably Ok.
> 
> another option is to cut the butt in half and do it monday or tuesday.  Cooking time is based on thickness, after all, so reduce the thickness to the point that it makes it actually feasible to do Tuesday if you want to eliminate any possibility of it not holding for 3 days.  cut it into 4 inch thick slabs or something similar and it should only take a couple of hours.
> 
> Or cook it sunday, and freeze then thaw tuesday.  I wouldn't want to do that, and I doubt you do either, but it's an option with an eye toward the safety aspect of things.
> 
> 
> 
> We have an oven here. So I could warm it up real good in there.
> Do you think slicing it up like that would be just as good as doing it whole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ya got any muslims over there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea but they are all in Qatar at the moment
Click to expand...


put some in the freezer for their RETURN


----------



## saveliberty

OldLady said:


> A barb-q restaurant just opened up in town, and the guy is from the south.  I've never had pulled pork or that stuff before, so it's pretty exciting.  It's been busy every day so far, so it must be half way good.  I'm checking it out Thursday night, I think.



You will enjoy it.  Take extra napkins.


----------



## G.T.

1 dont eat shit out of weird ppls kitchens
2 youre bringin leftovers? whatta dick!!


----------



## TNHarley

G.T. said:


> 1 dont eat shit out of weird ppls kitchens
> 2 youre bringin leftovers? whatta dick!!


 Lol we do stuff like this all the time. Its usually pretty good. For Thanksgiving, this guys great grandmother made sweet potato casserole.. That woman should be locked up. Im addicted for LIFE


----------



## strollingbones

surely you dont live so far in  yankee land you dont have dukes?  

dukes mayo.....


----------



## OldLady

The last place I worked was full of good cooks and we used any excuse for a feed, same as your office.  We'd start at 8 a.m. and graze straight through.  The meal at lunch was always overkill.
You don't know what you're missing, finicky GT.
I adore sweet potato pie and sweet potato casserole.  No marshmallows, though!  They're sweet enough.


----------



## saveliberty

strollingbones said:


> surely you dont live so far in  yankee land you dont have dukes?
> 
> dukes mayo.....



Hellman's here.


----------



## strollingbones

i put pineapple in mine..instead of marshmallows


----------



## rightwinger

Smoking helps to preserve the meat

I usually smoke up to five butts (shoulders actually) at a time and then pull it and freeze it for months. It will keep in the fridge for a week or two.

I serve it with a homemade vinegar sauce


----------



## G.T.

OldLady said:


> The last place I worked was full of good cooks and we used any excuse for a feed, same as your office.  We'd start at 8 a.m. and graze straight through.  The meal at lunch was always overkill.
> You don't know what you're missing, finicky GT.
> I adore sweet potato pie and sweet potato casserole.  No marshmallows, though!  They're sweet enough.


yeah i wont eat out of my coworkers kitchens, i seen these restrooms

people dont wash their fuckin ass right anymore, and im talkin suit and tie little asshole execs too, i dont work with ernie at the steel mill


----------



## TNHarley

strollingbones said:


> surely you dont live so far in  yankee land you dont have dukes?
> 
> dukes mayo.....


 yeah, idk lol


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

TNHarley said:


> I was going to keep all the juices from the cook and thought about shredding it and leaving it soaking in that for 2 days.



  I wouldnt shred it till the night before and then add the warmed  liquid at serving.
  If you leave it in the liquid to long it'll get mushy.


----------



## Fueri

TNHarley said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think you're probably Ok.
> 
> another option is to cut the butt in half and do it monday or tuesday.  Cooking time is based on thickness, after all, so reduce the thickness to the point that it makes it actually feasible to do Tuesday if you want to eliminate any possibility of it not holding for 3 days.  cut it into 4 inch thick slabs or something similar and it should only take a couple of hours.
> 
> Or cook it sunday, and freeze then thaw tuesday.  I wouldn't want to do that, and I doubt you do either, but it's an option with an eye toward the safety aspect of things.
> 
> 
> 
> We have an oven here. So I could warm it up real good in there.
> Do you think slicing it up like that would be just as good as doing it whole?
Click to expand...



Actually, yes, I've cut butts in half a couple of times to reduce cooking time and have not seen any major difference.  I imagine some purists  might argue that, but I personally have been fine with this technique.

I have not gone beyond cutting them just in half, but I think if you brine the pieces properly, without over-salting of course, to hold the juices in you should be fine.  If you're worried about them drying out, wrap the individual pieces in foil after you've smoked them adequately and add some apple cider to something.

An alternate plan, if you're saying you have access to an oven there, is to start it the night before, whole or in halves, to get a couple/few hours on them and get the smoke ring done right, then finish the cook by cutting that sucker in half the next day and sticking the halves or quarters in the oven when you get there.  I've done that also and it works just fine.  You can bring some butter or something to stir in if you think it ends up dry, but I've never had this problem when just halving the butt like this.

see here:  amazingribs.com

_*The fast method.*_ After 2 hours of smoking at about 225°F with lots of smoke, put the meat on a roasting rack in a roasting pan and pour a cup of water or apple juice into the pan. Cover the meat with foil and fasten the foil tightly to the edges of the pan so the meat is in a nice enclosed environment. Roast in the indoor oven at 350°F for another 2 to 3 hours or until the temp hits 203°F.

Or here:  amazingribs.com


----------



## Skull Pilot

TNHarley said:


> I was going to keep all the juices from the cook and thought about shredding it and leaving it soaking in that for 2 days.


that'll work just fine

I've smoked pork butt and briskets and saved them for a couple days


----------



## Ringel05

*If i smoked a pork butt on Sunday *
You'd be a politician by Monday.


----------



## TNHarley

rightwinger said:


> Smoking helps to preserve the meat
> 
> I usually smoke up to five butts (shoulders actually) at a time and then pull it and freeze it for months. It will keep in the fridge for a week or two.
> 
> I serve it with a homemade vinegar sauce


 I don't smoke too much. I use small branches of fruit trees and usually wrap them up after an hour in a half or so. IDK if that amount of time would make a difference.


----------



## saveliberty

G.T. said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last place I worked was full of good cooks and we used any excuse for a feed, same as your office.  We'd start at 8 a.m. and graze straight through.  The meal at lunch was always overkill.
> You don't know what you're missing, finicky GT.
> I adore sweet potato pie and sweet potato casserole.  No marshmallows, though!  They're sweet enough.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i wont eat out of my coworkers kitchens, i seen these restrooms
> 
> people dont wash their fuckin ass right anymore, and im talkin suit and tie little asshole execs too, i dont work with ernie at the steel mill
Click to expand...


...so you aren't effectively using your nose?


----------



## G.T.

saveliberty said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last place I worked was full of good cooks and we used any excuse for a feed, same as your office.  We'd start at 8 a.m. and graze straight through.  The meal at lunch was always overkill.
> You don't know what you're missing, finicky GT.
> I adore sweet potato pie and sweet potato casserole.  No marshmallows, though!  They're sweet enough.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i wont eat out of my coworkers kitchens, i seen these restrooms
> 
> people dont wash their fuckin ass right anymore, and im talkin suit and tie little asshole execs too, i dont work with ernie at the steel mill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...so you aren't effectively using your nose?
Click to expand...

thats quite the joke man it sent me into stitches, perhaps gave me a hernia and also made my ab muscles pop on fleeek


----------



## Uncensored2008

TNHarley said:


> would it still be good to serve on Wednesday?
> At work, we are doing this thing where everyday till chrsitmas, two people both bring something for break. I want to grill something and the ladies here LOVE butts, and I make a killer one. But there is no way I can smoke a butt Tuesday night.
> Do you think it would still be good enough to serve or do I need to think of something else?




Of course, provided it went in the fridge after it came out of the smoker.


----------



## TNHarley

HereWeGoAgain said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to keep all the juices from the cook and thought about shredding it and leaving it soaking in that for 2 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldnt shred it till the night before and then add the warmed  liquid at serving.
> If you leave it in the liquid to long it'll get mushy.
Click to expand...

 Just wrap it up whole and leave the juice out


----------



## Skull Pilot

TNHarley said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to keep all the juices from the cook and thought about shredding it and leaving it soaking in that for 2 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldnt shred it till the night before and then add the warmed  liquid at serving.
> If you leave it in the liquid to long it'll get mushy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just wrap it up whole and leave the juice out
Click to expand...


 keep it wrapped very tightly in saran then foil (multiple layers ) to keep it from drying out and warm it up in a low oven before serving then I would heat up the drippings to pour over the meat


----------



## OldLady

G.T. said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last place I worked was full of good cooks and we used any excuse for a feed, same as your office.  We'd start at 8 a.m. and graze straight through.  The meal at lunch was always overkill.
> You don't know what you're missing, finicky GT.
> I adore sweet potato pie and sweet potato casserole.  No marshmallows, though!  They're sweet enough.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i wont eat out of my coworkers kitchens, i seen these restrooms
> 
> people dont wash their fuckin ass right anymore, and im talkin suit and tie little asshole execs too, i dont work with ernie at the steel mill
Click to expand...

There's a name for the disorder of oversensitive smell that you have.  Poor thing.


----------



## OldLady

strollingbones said:


> i put pineapple in mine..instead of marshmallows


and roasted walnuts or pecans drenched in butter on top.


----------



## strollingbones

pecans....a little better lol


----------



## Fueri

one thing that occurs to me if you do cut them up is that the surface area being smoked will naturally increase, so factor that into your smoking regimen so you don't over-smoke them.

a remedy for that would be to start it as you normally do and not cut it up until you're done smoking it so as to control that factor within the norms of your normal technique.


----------



## strollingbones

damn yall can make a simple thing very complex


----------



## depotoo

Remember to leave on the fat while smoking and put fat side up in the smoker.  That fat adds the juices, tenderness, and flavor to the meat, along with the smoke.  Also make sure your heat isn't too high.   When you get ready to pull it, then remove the remainder of fat.  (I always leave on just a tiny bit- adds even more flavor to me)  my dad smoked brisket, ribs, chickens, etc.  for all the holidays.  It was superb!  I do when I can.


----------



## boedicca

TNHarley said:


> I was going to keep all the juices from the cook and thought about shredding it and leaving it soaking in that for 2 days.




I would warm it up and shred it the day it's being served.


----------



## TNHarley

depotoo said:


> Remember to leave on the fat while smoking and put fat side up in the smoker.  That fat adds the juices, tenderness, and flavor to the meat, along with the smoke.  Also make sure your heat isn't too high.   When you get ready to pull it, then remove the remainder of fat.  (I always leave on just a tiny bit- adds even more flavor to me)  my dad smoked brisket, ribs, chickens, etc.  for all the holidays.  It was superb!  I do when I can.


 Low & Slow
I don't mess with the fat much on butts. After its shredded, its pretty easy to pick out. So, a lot don't really matter


----------



## TNHarley

boedicca said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to keep all the juices from the cook and thought about shredding it and leaving it soaking in that for 2 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would warm it up and shred it the day it's being served.
Click to expand...

 Yep, I think that's the way im going to go


----------



## depotoo

Do you smoke alot?
I have to when I can because Fl doesn't know how to smoke a full brisket, like my native Tx does.





TNHarley said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember to leave on the fat while smoking and put fat side up in the smoker.  That fat adds the juices, tenderness, and flavor to the meat, along with the smoke.  Also make sure your heat isn't too high.   When you get ready to pull it, then remove the remainder of fat.  (I always leave on just a tiny bit- adds even more flavor to me)  my dad smoked brisket, ribs, chickens, etc.  for all the holidays.  It was superb!  I do when I can.
> 
> 
> 
> Low & Slow
> I don't mess with the fat much on butts. After its shredded, its pretty easy to pick out. So, a lot don't really matter
Click to expand...


----------



## Uncensored2008

saveliberty said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> surely you dont live so far in  yankee land you dont have dukes?
> 
> dukes mayo.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellman's here.
Click to expand...


Hellmans, that that's the easterners way of spelling "Best Foods," right?


----------



## TNHarley

depotoo said:


> Do you smoke alot?
> I have to when I can because Fl doesn't know how to smoke a full brisket, like my native Tx does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember to leave on the fat while smoking and put fat side up in the smoker.  That fat adds the juices, tenderness, and flavor to the meat, along with the smoke.  Also make sure your heat isn't too high.   When you get ready to pull it, then remove the remainder of fat.  (I always leave on just a tiny bit- adds even more flavor to me)  my dad smoked brisket, ribs, chickens, etc.  for all the holidays.  It was superb!  I do when I can.
> 
> 
> 
> Low & Slow
> I don't mess with the fat much on butts. After its shredded, its pretty easy to pick out. So, a lot don't really matter
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 Yes. Smoke and just regular grill a lot.  Probably 3 or 4 times a week.
I have done one brisket and we enjoyed it.


----------



## depotoo

Sounds like you know what you are doing. Hubby made my smoker for me. 
I also love to cook breakfast on a weekend morning on the grill.   Nothing better!





TNHarley said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke alot?
> I have to when I can because Fl doesn't know how to smoke a full brisket, like my native Tx does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember to leave on the fat while smoking and put fat side up in the smoker.  That fat adds the juices, tenderness, and flavor to the meat, along with the smoke.  Also make sure your heat isn't too high.   When you get ready to pull it, then remove the remainder of fat.  (I always leave on just a tiny bit- adds even more flavor to me)  my dad smoked brisket, ribs, chickens, etc.  for all the holidays.  It was superb!  I do when I can.
> 
> 
> 
> Low & Slow
> I don't mess with the fat much on butts. After its shredded, its pretty easy to pick out. So, a lot don't really matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Smoke and just regular grill a lot.  Probably 3 or 4 times a week.
> I have done one brisket and we enjoyed it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Uncensored2008

depotoo said:


> Sounds like you know what you are doing. Hubby made my smoker for me.
> I also love to cook breakfast on a weekend morning on the grill.   Nothing better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke alot?
> I have to when I can because Fl doesn't know how to smoke a full brisket, like my native Tx does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember to leave on the fat while smoking and put fat side up in the smoker.  That fat adds the juices, tenderness, and flavor to the meat, along with the smoke.  Also make sure your heat isn't too high.   When you get ready to pull it, then remove the remainder of fat.  (I always leave on just a tiny bit- adds even more flavor to me)  my dad smoked brisket, ribs, chickens, etc.  for all the holidays.  It was superb!  I do when I can.
> 
> 
> 
> Low & Slow
> I don't mess with the fat much on butts. After its shredded, its pretty easy to pick out. So, a lot don't really matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Smoke and just regular grill a lot.  Probably 3 or 4 times a week.
> I have done one brisket and we enjoyed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I've tried that, but the eggs always fall through....


----------



## TNHarley

depotoo said:


> Sounds like you know what you are doing. Hubby made my smoker for me.
> I also love to cook breakfast on a weekend morning on the grill.   Nothing better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke alot?
> I have to when I can because Fl doesn't know how to smoke a full brisket, like my native Tx does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember to leave on the fat while smoking and put fat side up in the smoker.  That fat adds the juices, tenderness, and flavor to the meat, along with the smoke.  Also make sure your heat isn't too high.   When you get ready to pull it, then remove the remainder of fat.  (I always leave on just a tiny bit- adds even more flavor to me)  my dad smoked brisket, ribs, chickens, etc.  for all the holidays.  It was superb!  I do when I can.
> 
> 
> 
> Low & Slow
> I don't mess with the fat much on butts. After its shredded, its pretty easy to pick out. So, a lot don't really matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Smoke and just regular grill a lot.  Probably 3 or 4 times a week.
> I have done one brisket and we enjoyed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 I do it a lot and have for a while. I used to just sit around and make shit up. That was always fun. But grilling is my current interest.
I don't use a smoker, just offset the heat on my kettle. I have fruit trees so I have excellent wood


----------



## TNHarley

Breakfast on the grill. Sounds awesome!


----------



## NLT

TNHarley said:


> would it still be good to serve on Wednesday?
> At work, we are doing this thing where everyday till chrsitmas, two people both bring something for break. I want to grill something and the ladies here LOVE butts, and I make a killer one. But there is no way I can smoke a butt Tuesday night.
> Do you think it would still be good enough to serve or do I need to think of something else?


as long as you kept it refrigerated


----------



## TNHarley

NLT said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> would it still be good to serve on Wednesday?
> At work, we are doing this thing where everyday till chrsitmas, two people both bring something for break. I want to grill something and the ladies here LOVE butts, and I make a killer one. But there is no way I can smoke a butt Tuesday night.
> Do you think it would still be good enough to serve or do I need to think of something else?
> 
> 
> 
> as long as you kept it refrigerated
Click to expand...

 definately


----------



## NLT

TNHarley said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> would it still be good to serve on Wednesday?
> At work, we are doing this thing where everyday till chrsitmas, two people both bring something for break. I want to grill something and the ladies here LOVE butts, and I make a killer one. But there is no way I can smoke a butt Tuesday night.
> Do you think it would still be good enough to serve or do I need to think of something else?
> 
> 
> 
> as long as you kept it refrigerated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> definately
Click to expand...

I did a pork loin on the grill saturday and had a yummy pork loin sammich for lunch today. I still have more to give my son to take for his work lunch.


----------



## depotoo

That's when a cast iron griddle comes in handy. Lol
But buttered toast must have grill marks!





Uncensored2008 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you know what you are doing. Hubby made my smoker for me.
> I also love to cook breakfast on a weekend morning on the grill.   Nothing better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke alot?
> I have to when I can because Fl doesn't know how to smoke a full brisket, like my native Tx does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember to leave on the fat while smoking and put fat side up in the smoker.  That fat adds the juices, tenderness, and flavor to the meat, along with the smoke.  Also make sure your heat isn't too high.   When you get ready to pull it, then remove the remainder of fat.  (I always leave on just a tiny bit- adds even more flavor to me)  my dad smoked brisket, ribs, chickens, etc.  for all the holidays.  It was superb!  I do when I can.
> 
> 
> 
> Low & Slow
> I don't mess with the fat much on butts. After its shredded, its pretty easy to pick out. So, a lot don't really matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Smoke and just regular grill a lot.  Probably 3 or 4 times a week.
> I have done one brisket and we enjoyed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've tried that, but the eggs always fall through....
Click to expand...


----------



## TNHarley

NLT said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> would it still be good to serve on Wednesday?
> At work, we are doing this thing where everyday till chrsitmas, two people both bring something for break. I want to grill something and the ladies here LOVE butts, and I make a killer one. But there is no way I can smoke a butt Tuesday night.
> Do you think it would still be good enough to serve or do I need to think of something else?
> 
> 
> 
> as long as you kept it refrigerated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> definately
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did a pork loin on the grill saturday and had a yummy pork loin sammich for lunch today. I still have more to give my son to take for his work lunch.
Click to expand...

 I have been doing ALOT of pork loin. All kinds of different ways. They have been so damn cheap!


----------



## NLT

TNHarley said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> would it still be good to serve on Wednesday?
> At work, we are doing this thing where everyday till chrsitmas, two people both bring something for break. I want to grill something and the ladies here LOVE butts, and I make a killer one. But there is no way I can smoke a butt Tuesday night.
> Do you think it would still be good enough to serve or do I need to think of something else?
> 
> 
> 
> as long as you kept it refrigerated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> definately
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did a pork loin on the grill saturday and had a yummy pork loin sammich for lunch today. I still have more to give my son to take for his work lunch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been doing ALOT of pork loin. All kinds of different ways. They have been so damn cheap!
Click to expand...

all you need is a good rub and stickem on the grill


----------



## TNHarley

NLT said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> would it still be good to serve on Wednesday?
> At work, we are doing this thing where everyday till chrsitmas, two people both bring something for break. I want to grill something and the ladies here LOVE butts, and I make a killer one. But there is no way I can smoke a butt Tuesday night.
> Do you think it would still be good enough to serve or do I need to think of something else?
> 
> 
> 
> as long as you kept it refrigerated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> definately
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did a pork loin on the grill saturday and had a yummy pork loin sammich for lunch today. I still have more to give my son to take for his work lunch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been doing ALOT of pork loin. All kinds of different ways. They have been so damn cheap!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all you need is a good rub and stickem on the grill
Click to expand...

 Yep. I been trying marinated-not marinated, smoked-not smoked, herbs-bbq rub and everything in between.
Marinating pork loin is not needed. At all.


----------



## TNHarley

Slightly smoked with rosemary, thyme, garlic, parsley and ground cayenne is amazing


----------



## koshergrl

TNHarley said:


> would it still be good to serve on Wednesday?
> At work, we are doing this thing where everyday till chrsitmas, two people both bring something for break. I want to grill something and the ladies here LOVE butts, and I make a killer one. But there is no way I can smoke a butt Tuesday night.
> Do you think it would still be good enough to serve or do I need to think of something else?


Should be okay.

The standard is you toss on the fourth day after you cook it. Wednesday is only the third day.


----------



## TNHarley

Gawd I love rosemary


----------



## ChrisL

You don't smoke it, you eat it!  

Sorry, couldn't resist stupid joke.


----------



## Weatherman2020

TNHarley said:


> would it still be good to serve on Wednesday?
> At work, we are doing this thing where everyday till chrsitmas, two people both bring something for break. I want to grill something and the ladies here LOVE butts, and I make a killer one. But there is no way I can smoke a butt Tuesday night.
> Do you think it would still be good enough to serve or do I need to think of something else?


The smoking also acts as a preservative. Put it in a sealed bag in the fridge and you'll be fine. If you have a vacuum sealer even better.
And if anyone gets sick, blame the spinach dip someone else brought.


----------



## TNHarley

Today is going to be hard to beat. Real turkey sliders with cranberry mustard Hawaiian bread and gouda cheese, muffins, cinnamon rolls, danishes, homemade bread with olive oil dipping sauce, cheesecake and brownies. WTF


----------



## ChrisL

TNHarley said:


> Today is going to be hard to beat. Real turkey sliders with cranberry mustard Hawaiian bread and gouda cheese, muffins, cinnamon rolls, danishes, homemade bread with olive oil dipping sauce, cheesecake and brownies. WTF



Cranberry mustard?  Never heard of it.  Sounds kind of yucky combination.  

PS:  You are going to get FAT!


----------



## TNHarley

ChrisL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today is going to be hard to beat. Real turkey sliders with cranberry mustard Hawaiian bread and gouda cheese, muffins, cinnamon rolls, danishes, homemade bread with olive oil dipping sauce, cheesecake and brownies. WTF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cranberry mustard?  Never heard of it.  Sounds kind of yucky combination.
> 
> PS:  You are going to get FAT!
Click to expand...

 I think it just had mustard seed in it but im not sure. Fucking great with the turkey and bread.


----------



## TNHarley

Butts are done and wrapped in saran wrap and alum foil. I saved all the juices and the butts are still whole.
I am also making a slaw. 
 We were at grocery store yesterday and I got a wild hair and bought a bag of halved almonds. Thought about lightly smoking them and putting them in slaw.
What do you think?
Actually considered doing apples that way but walked away from that.


----------



## ChrisL

TNHarley said:


> Butts are done and wrapped in saran wrap and alum foil. I saved all the juices and the butts are still whole.
> I am also making a slaw.
> We were at grocery store yesterday and I got a wild hair and bought a bag of halved almonds. Thought about lightly smoking them and putting them in slaw.
> What do you think?
> Actually considered doing apples that way but walked away from that.



No pictures of your floor this time?


----------



## jon_berzerk

if you cooled it down correctly 

an maintain the meat below 40 

a 3-4 days


----------



## ChrisL

TNHarley said:


> Butts are done and wrapped in saran wrap and alum foil. I saved all the juices and the butts are still whole.
> I am also making a slaw.
> We were at grocery store yesterday and I got a wild hair and bought a bag of halved almonds. Thought about lightly smoking them and putting them in slaw.
> What do you think?
> Actually considered doing apples that way but walked away from that.



A wild hare?  You are going to eat a bunny?  How DARE you?


----------



## TNHarley

ChrisL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Butts are done and wrapped in saran wrap and alum foil. I saved all the juices and the butts are still whole.
> I am also making a slaw.
> We were at grocery store yesterday and I got a wild hair and bought a bag of halved almonds. Thought about lightly smoking them and putting them in slaw.
> What do you think?
> Actually considered doing apples that way but walked away from that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A wild hare?  You are going to eat a bunny?  How DARE you?
Click to expand...

 I never have. But I damn sure would


----------



## TNHarley

The butt turned out GREAT! Couldn't even tell it I cooked it on Sunday.
Thanks guys!


----------



## TNHarley

No slaw.
Don't ask. FFS, don't ask.


----------



## TNHarley

My partner brought small roasted potatoes and a 4 layer desert. Banana pudding, angel food, strawberries and whip cream. It was awesome!


----------



## OldLady

TNHarley said:


> The butt turned out GREAT! Couldn't even tell it I cooked it on Sunday.
> Thanks guys!


I tried barbecue for the first time last week at our new barbecue restaurant.  Pulled smoked chicken.  I liked it, but maybe the smoke flavor was a little strong.  There were two kinds of barbecue sauce on the table, and I tried them both, but mostly all I could taste was the smoke.  Next week, they'll start serving ribs, which is what I'm really looking forward to.


----------



## TNHarley

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> The butt turned out GREAT! Couldn't even tell it I cooked it on Sunday.
> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> I tried barbecue for the first time last week at our new barbecue restaurant.  Pulled smoked chicken.  I liked it, but maybe the smoke flavor was a little strong.  There were two kinds of barbecue sauce on the table, and I tried them both, but mostly all I could taste was the smoke.  Next week, they'll start serving ribs, which is what I'm really looking forward to.
Click to expand...

 I don't like too much of a smoky flavor. For this butt, I only used a piece of wood about 2" in diameter and about 7 inches long or so. For meat this size, I usually wrap in alum foil after a couple hours.
Don't be fooled by liquid smoke. A lot of lazy bbqers use that junky bullshit.
Hell, I went down the road and tried out a new BBW joint. The lazy asshole cooked it in the oven with liquid smoke. Gross.


----------



## OldLady

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> The butt turned out GREAT! Couldn't even tell it I cooked it on Sunday.
> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> I tried barbecue for the first time last week at our new barbecue restaurant.  Pulled smoked chicken.  I liked it, but maybe the smoke flavor was a little strong.  There were two kinds of barbecue sauce on the table, and I tried them both, but mostly all I could taste was the smoke.  Next week, they'll start serving ribs, which is what I'm really looking forward to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't like too much of a smoky flavor. For this butt, I only used a piece of wood about 2" in diameter and about 7 inches long or so. For meat this size, I usually wrap in alum foil after a couple hours.
> Don't be fooled by liquid smoke. A lot of lazy bbqers use that junky bullshit.
> Hell, I went down the road and tried out a new BBW joint. The lazy asshole cooked it in the oven with liquid smoke. Gross.
Click to expand...

You know, TN, you might be right.  He has two smokers and a pile of hardwood outside, but he isn't using them (they're covered in snow, now).  When I walked in, I couldn't smell smoke at all, and the kitchen is open to the dining area.  For this area, where most everyone cooks their meat to death, the fact that it's moist and tender is enough of a novelty, I guess.  He seems to be doing pretty well.


----------



## TNHarley

I make some amazing ribs. I would have your granny panties dropping faster than if you just made out with Elvis
OldLady


----------



## OldLady

TNHarley said:


> I make some amazing ribs. I would have your granny panties dropping faster than if you just made out with Elvis
> OldLady


What a novel reaction to ribs you folks down south have!


----------



## TNHarley

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> The butt turned out GREAT! Couldn't even tell it I cooked it on Sunday.
> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> I tried barbecue for the first time last week at our new barbecue restaurant.  Pulled smoked chicken.  I liked it, but maybe the smoke flavor was a little strong.  There were two kinds of barbecue sauce on the table, and I tried them both, but mostly all I could taste was the smoke.  Next week, they'll start serving ribs, which is what I'm really looking forward to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't like too much of a smoky flavor. For this butt, I only used a piece of wood about 2" in diameter and about 7 inches long or so. For meat this size, I usually wrap in alum foil after a couple hours.
> Don't be fooled by liquid smoke. A lot of lazy bbqers use that junky bullshit.
> Hell, I went down the road and tried out a new BBW joint. The lazy asshole cooked it in the oven with liquid smoke. Gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know, TN, you might be right.  He has two smokers and a pile of hardwood outside, but he isn't using them (they're covered in snow, now).  When I walked in, I couldn't smell smoke at all, and the kitchen is open to the dining area.  For this area, where most everyone cooks their meat to death, the fact that it's moist and tender is enough of a novelty, I guess.  He seems to be doing pretty well.
Click to expand...

 That makes sense. His place aint doing so well. In fact, I think he down to one waitress.. but we have BBQ joints all over the place...


----------



## strollingbones

hush both of you...i see this shit...ya know...

i am thinking of doing turkey for winter solstice or rib roast


----------



## TNHarley

strollingbones said:


> hush both of you...i see this shit...ya know...
> 
> i am thinking of doing turkey for winter solstice or rib roast


 You know you my #1 bonsey-poo


----------



## OldLady

strollingbones said:


> hush both of you...i see this shit...ya know...
> 
> i am thinking of doing turkey for winter solstice or rib roast


Don't you like barbecue, bones?   What did we say?
I'd go with the rib roast.  Is that the one with the crown of bones sticking up with little paper booties?


----------



## strollingbones

yea a standing rib roast without panties .....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> The butt turned out GREAT! Couldn't even tell it I cooked it on Sunday.
> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> I tried barbecue for the first time last week at our new barbecue restaurant.  Pulled smoked chicken.  I liked it, but maybe the smoke flavor was a little strong.  There were two kinds of barbecue sauce on the table, and I tried them both, but mostly all I could taste was the smoke.  Next week, they'll start serving ribs, which is what I'm really looking forward to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't like too much of a smoky flavor. For this butt, I only used a piece of wood about 2" in diameter and about 7 inches long or so. For meat this size, I usually wrap in alum foil after a couple hours.
> Don't be fooled by liquid smoke. A lot of lazy bbqers use that junky bullshit.
> Hell, I went down the road and tried out a new BBW joint. The lazy asshole cooked it in the oven with liquid smoke. Gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know, TN, you might be right.  He has two smokers and a pile of hardwood outside, but he isn't using them (they're covered in snow, now).  When I walked in, I couldn't smell smoke at all, and the kitchen is open to the dining area.  For this area, where most everyone cooks their meat to death, the fact that it's moist and tender is enough of a novelty, I guess.  He seems to be doing pretty well.
Click to expand...


   You'll find that the majority of BBQ joints use gas fired pitts and a little wood,while it turns out decent BBQ it doesnt compare with the real deal.
    Dont know where you live but you may not even have real BBQ available in your area.
   This is the type place you're looking for....




   This guy is a legend but it's hell trying to get in the door.
Austin's Franklin Barbecue


----------



## OldLady

And a big bowl of sauteed mushrooms on the side.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Franklins Youtube channel.
You can learn a lot about real BBQ and how to make it.
BBQwithFranklin


----------



## OldLady

HereWeGoAgain said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> The butt turned out GREAT! Couldn't even tell it I cooked it on Sunday.
> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> I tried barbecue for the first time last week at our new barbecue restaurant.  Pulled smoked chicken.  I liked it, but maybe the smoke flavor was a little strong.  There were two kinds of barbecue sauce on the table, and I tried them both, but mostly all I could taste was the smoke.  Next week, they'll start serving ribs, which is what I'm really looking forward to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't like too much of a smoky flavor. For this butt, I only used a piece of wood about 2" in diameter and about 7 inches long or so. For meat this size, I usually wrap in alum foil after a couple hours.
> Don't be fooled by liquid smoke. A lot of lazy bbqers use that junky bullshit.
> Hell, I went down the road and tried out a new BBW joint. The lazy asshole cooked it in the oven with liquid smoke. Gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know, TN, you might be right.  He has two smokers and a pile of hardwood outside, but he isn't using them (they're covered in snow, now).  When I walked in, I couldn't smell smoke at all, and the kitchen is open to the dining area.  For this area, where most everyone cooks their meat to death, the fact that it's moist and tender is enough of a novelty, I guess.  He seems to be doing pretty well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'll find that the majority of BBQ joints use gas fired pitts and a little wood,while it turns out decent BBQ it doesnt compare with the real deal.
> Dont know where you live but you may not even have real BBQ available in your area.
> This is the type place you're looking for....
> View attachment 102030
> This guy is a legend but it's hell trying to get in the door.
> Austin's Franklin Barbecue
Click to expand...

I'm in Maine, and I'm guessing I still have not had real barbecue.  But at least the meat isn't cooked to jerky consistency, which is how meat is served around here.  I've visited the south a couple times, but didn't have a car to get to places outside the city that sell the real thing.  My mouth is still trying to imagine any pork that isn't dried out and tasteless.  Maybe in the spring when the snow melts, this guy will fire up the smokers he's got outside.


----------



## TNHarley

OldLady said:


> And a big bowl of sauteed mushrooms on the side.


 It amazes me how people indulge in fungus. Is your palette that frugal?


----------



## koshergrl

So when you are finished smoking your butt you need to wrap it tightly in foil then wrap that in a towel and let it sit until it cools (if you aren't serving it sooner).

Then into the fridge or freezer.

That way you keep the juices in the roast, just reheat slow in the oven at a low temp until hot again, it should taste like you just cooked it, only better.

If you are using rosemary, remember not everybody loves it (I absolutely love the stuff but my kids don't). So if you used it somehow while smoking, remove the stems before stashing it away. Better, don't use it at all during smoking, but open up package and add just a sprig when you reheat it.


----------



## TNHarley

koshergrl said:


> So when you are finished smoking your butt you need to wrap it tightly in foil then wrap that in a towel and let it sit until it cools (if you aren't serving it sooner).
> 
> Then into the fridge or freezer.
> 
> That way you keep the juices in the roast, just reheat slow in the oven at a low temp until hot again, it should taste like you just cooked it, only better.
> 
> If you are using rosemary, remember not everybody loves it (I absolutely love the stuff but my kids don't). So if you used it somehow while smoking, remove the stems before stashing it away. Better, don't use it at all during smoking, but open up package and add just a sprig when you reheat it.


 I wrapped in saran wrap, then foil.
I warmed it back up for about 35 min or so at 275. Perfect 
No rosemary on butts.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

OldLady said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> The butt turned out GREAT! Couldn't even tell it I cooked it on Sunday.
> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> I tried barbecue for the first time last week at our new barbecue restaurant.  Pulled smoked chicken.  I liked it, but maybe the smoke flavor was a little strong.  There were two kinds of barbecue sauce on the table, and I tried them both, but mostly all I could taste was the smoke.  Next week, they'll start serving ribs, which is what I'm really looking forward to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't like too much of a smoky flavor. For this butt, I only used a piece of wood about 2" in diameter and about 7 inches long or so. For meat this size, I usually wrap in alum foil after a couple hours.
> Don't be fooled by liquid smoke. A lot of lazy bbqers use that junky bullshit.
> Hell, I went down the road and tried out a new BBW joint. The lazy asshole cooked it in the oven with liquid smoke. Gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know, TN, you might be right.  He has two smokers and a pile of hardwood outside, but he isn't using them (they're covered in snow, now).  When I walked in, I couldn't smell smoke at all, and the kitchen is open to the dining area.  For this area, where most everyone cooks their meat to death, the fact that it's moist and tender is enough of a novelty, I guess.  He seems to be doing pretty well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'll find that the majority of BBQ joints use gas fired pitts and a little wood,while it turns out decent BBQ it doesnt compare with the real deal.
> Dont know where you live but you may not even have real BBQ available in your area.
> This is the type place you're looking for....
> View attachment 102030
> This guy is a legend but it's hell trying to get in the door.
> Austin's Franklin Barbecue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in Maine, and I'm guessing I still have not had real barbecue.  But at least the meat isn't cooked to jerky consistency, which is how meat is served around here.  I've visited the south a couple times, but didn't have a car to get to places outside the city that sell the real thing.  My mouth is still trying to imagine any pork that isn't dried out and tasteless.  Maybe in the spring when the snow melts, this guy will fire up the smokers he's got outside.
Click to expand...


  After doing a google search I can't make a definitive conclusion as to whether Maine has real BBQ but I did see some pics that agree with your over cooked dried out meat assessment.


----------



## TNHarley

Maine has no respect for dead animals


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> And a big bowl of sauteed mushrooms on the side.
> 
> 
> 
> It amazes me how people indulge in fungus. Is your palette that frugal?
Click to expand...


  If you ever get a chance to try truffles you might change your mind.
     This is the cheapest way to get a taste of it.
http://www.williams-sonoma.com/prod...o7YXZshXPumleDXows7P2n8VG0EuMXObLEaAsur8P8HAQ

 Whole truffles are expensive as hell and a rare treat around my house.
White Truffles


----------



## TNHarley

HereWeGoAgain said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> And a big bowl of sauteed mushrooms on the side.
> 
> 
> 
> It amazes me how people indulge in fungus. Is your palette that frugal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you ever get a chance to try truffles you might change your mind.
> This is the cheapest way to get a taste of it.
> Truffle & Salt
> 
> Whole truffles are expensive as hell and a rare treat around my house.
> White Truffles
Click to expand...

 nooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## koshergrl

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> And a big bowl of sauteed mushrooms on the side.
> 
> 
> 
> It amazes me how people indulge in fungus. Is your palette that frugal?
Click to expand...


3/4 of the delicacies of the world came about when people were starving and had to eat shit that NO HUMAN SHOULD EVER CONSIDER EATING.

When you're poor, you get creative.

I remember when our family seasonally gathered different foods every year. It's almost a lost art now...I remember going into the woods with the entire family to hunt mushrooms, I remember going to the beach to gather smelt by the garbage can full, and going to the estuary as a family to dig clams by the gross, picking blackberries and huckleberries every single year, hunting, fishing, crabbing all year round. People do these things for fun but we did it because if we didn't, our diet was seriously limited.

When you've been eating beans and fry bread for about 3 weeks, mushrooms sound pretty good.


----------



## OldLady

koshergrl said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> And a big bowl of sauteed mushrooms on the side.
> 
> 
> 
> It amazes me how people indulge in fungus. Is your palette that frugal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 3/4 of the delicacies of the world came about when people were starving and had to eat shit that NO HUMAN SHOULD EVER CONSIDER EATING.
> 
> When you're poor, you get creative.
> 
> I remember when our family seasonally gathered different foods every year. It's almost a lost art now...I remember going into the woods with the entire family to hunt mushrooms, I remember going to the beach to gather smelt by the garbage can full, and going to the estuary as a family to dig clams by the gross, picking blackberries and huckleberries every single year, hunting, fishing, crabbing all year round. People do these things for fun but we did it because if we didn't, our diet was seriously limited.
> 
> When you've been eating beans and fry bread for about 3 weeks, mushrooms sound pretty good.
Click to expand...

Goose grass greens?  Fiddleheads?  
TN would die.  LOL


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

OldLady said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> And a big bowl of sauteed mushrooms on the side.
> 
> 
> 
> It amazes me how people indulge in fungus. Is your palette that frugal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 3/4 of the delicacies of the world came about when people were starving and had to eat shit that NO HUMAN SHOULD EVER CONSIDER EATING.
> 
> When you're poor, you get creative.
> 
> I remember when our family seasonally gathered different foods every year. It's almost a lost art now...I remember going into the woods with the entire family to hunt mushrooms, I remember going to the beach to gather smelt by the garbage can full, and going to the estuary as a family to dig clams by the gross, picking blackberries and huckleberries every single year, hunting, fishing, crabbing all year round. People do these things for fun but we did it because if we didn't, our diet was seriously limited.
> 
> When you've been eating beans and fry bread for about 3 weeks, mushrooms sound pretty good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Goose grass greens?  Fiddleheads?
> TN would die.  LOL
Click to expand...


  What the hell are those?


----------



## OldLady

Shrooms sauteed in butter with a good dash of Worcestershire until they're golden brown.  Oh mercy.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

OldLady said:


> Shrooms sauteed in butter with a good dash of Worcestershire until they're golden brown.  Oh mercy.



  Sounds pretty good.


----------



## TNHarley

koshergrl said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> And a big bowl of sauteed mushrooms on the side.
> 
> 
> 
> It amazes me how people indulge in fungus. Is your palette that frugal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 3/4 of the delicacies of the world came about when people were starving and had to eat shit that NO HUMAN SHOULD EVER CONSIDER EATING.
> 
> When you're poor, you get creative.
> 
> I remember when our family seasonally gathered different foods every year. It's almost a lost art now...I remember going into the woods with the entire family to hunt mushrooms, I remember going to the beach to gather smelt by the garbage can full, and going to the estuary as a family to dig clams by the gross, picking blackberries and huckleberries every single year, hunting, fishing, crabbing all year round. People do these things for fun but we did it because if we didn't, our diet was seriously limited.
> 
> When you've been eating beans and fry bread for about 3 weeks, mushrooms sound pretty good.
Click to expand...

 you make it hard to disagree lol


----------



## TNHarley

My wife loves mushrooms. I think I will grill her some soon. Thought about stuffing them with boudain sausage. Yes or no?


----------



## koshergrl

OldLady said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> And a big bowl of sauteed mushrooms on the side.
> 
> 
> 
> It amazes me how people indulge in fungus. Is your palette that frugal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 3/4 of the delicacies of the world came about when people were starving and had to eat shit that NO HUMAN SHOULD EVER CONSIDER EATING.
> 
> When you're poor, you get creative.
> 
> I remember when our family seasonally gathered different foods every year. It's almost a lost art now...I remember going into the woods with the entire family to hunt mushrooms, I remember going to the beach to gather smelt by the garbage can full, and going to the estuary as a family to dig clams by the gross, picking blackberries and huckleberries every single year, hunting, fishing, crabbing all year round. People do these things for fun but we did it because if we didn't, our diet was seriously limited.
> 
> When you've been eating beans and fry bread for about 3 weeks, mushrooms sound pretty good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Goose grass greens?  Fiddleheads?
> TN would die.  LOL
Click to expand...


My granny used to pick the first dandelions of the spring and make a dish out of them..my mom made it once. I think they kind of battered and fried them, if I recall.

And I've gathered Kowash with the tribe  when the kids were little, for the root feast in the spring.


----------



## koshergrl

TNHarley said:


> My wife loves mushrooms. I think I will grill her some soon. Thought about stuffing them with boudain sausage. Yes or no?


Go for it sounds yummy to me.


----------



## TNHarley

George Washington Carver, the guy that basically re-invented agriculture says weeds are just flowers in the wrong spot. He didn't say shit about fungus


----------



## OldLady

HereWeGoAgain said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> And a big bowl of sauteed mushrooms on the side.
> 
> 
> 
> It amazes me how people indulge in fungus. Is your palette that frugal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 3/4 of the delicacies of the world came about when people were starving and had to eat shit that NO HUMAN SHOULD EVER CONSIDER EATING.
> 
> When you're poor, you get creative.
> 
> I remember when our family seasonally gathered different foods every year. It's almost a lost art now...I remember going into the woods with the entire family to hunt mushrooms, I remember going to the beach to gather smelt by the garbage can full, and going to the estuary as a family to dig clams by the gross, picking blackberries and huckleberries every single year, hunting, fishing, crabbing all year round. People do these things for fun but we did it because if we didn't, our diet was seriously limited.
> 
> When you've been eating beans and fry bread for about 3 weeks, mushrooms sound pretty good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Goose grass greens?  Fiddleheads?
> TN would die.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell are those?
Click to expand...

The fiddleheads were easy--you've never had them? They're just the new emerging shoots of ferns.   As for the goose grass greens, that's what we used to call them, and they got picked down on the marsh by the tidal inlet where the family had a goose blind--which is probably why they were called goose grass.  We had 'em as a cooked green like spinach, except it was a long grass not a broad leaf.  When I tried to look them up, though, I was getting hits on a lawn weed, and that's not it.  Maybe samphire.  The lady who used to pick them died, so maybe it's a lost art.
I'm not nuts about fiddleheads--to me they have a funky flavor a little like bitter cabbage.  The texture is real interesting though--like curled asparagus stalks not overcooked, is how I'd describe them.  Flavor is NOT asparagus, though.
Real Food Right Now and How to Cook It: Fiddleheads


----------



## koshergrl

TNHarley said:


> George Washington Carver, the guy that basically re-invented agriculture says weeds are just flowers in the wrong spot. He didn't say shit about fungus


He's right about weeds lol.

I've forgotten almost everything I ever knew about picking mushrooms. We picked chantrelles, and then there were some white ones we picked, and puffballs (before they puff) and morels. But now I'm older, what used to be second nature to me (recognizing the edible from the non edible and knowing where to look) is gone. I used to be able to pick as I strolled along but I don't have that skill anymore, I'd kill someone. Probably me!

I personally am not a fan of morels but my brothers and my ex sister in law made a crapload of money picking them here and there when they were young. Mushroom pickers can make bank around here if they know where to go and when. It's dangerous though, they are crazy and territorial...and now they're competing with the illegals who have inserted themselves nicely into that money earning niche.


----------



## TNHarley

My sister ate a wild mushroom one day. She started acting weird and sick and mom started freaking out. I dotn remember all the details but 911 was no help. She ended up calling my uncle and he knew exactly what to do. In five minutes she cleared up. If im not mistaken, the solution was to eat cheese.
He said he learned about all kinds of shit like that during the Vietnam war.


----------



## OldLady

koshergrl said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> George Washington Carver, the guy that basically re-invented agriculture says weeds are just flowers in the wrong spot. He didn't say shit about fungus
> 
> 
> 
> He's right about weeds lol.
> 
> I've forgotten almost everything I ever knew about picking mushrooms. We picked chantrelles, and then there were some white ones we picked, and puffballs (before they puff) and morels. But now I'm older, what used to be second nature to me (recognizing the edible from the non edible and knowing where to look) is gone. I used to be able to pick as I strolled along but I don't have that skill anymore, I'd kill someone. Probably me!
> 
> I personally am not a fan of morels but my brothers and my ex sister in law made a crapload of money picking them here and there when they were young. Mushroom pickers can make bank around here if they know where to go and when. It's dangerous though, they are crazy and territorial...and now they're competing with the illegals who have inserted themselves nicely into that money earning niche.
Click to expand...

I love what he said about weeds.  I spent years learning to identify common wildflowers and their medicinal uses.  However, when I tried letting some grow in my garden, I learned why people kill them.  They will take over in a flash and their miserable spawn will haunt you for years.
Great little plants, though.


----------



## OldLady

TNHarley said:


> My wife loves mushrooms. I think I will grill her some soon. Thought about stuffing them with boudain sausage. Yes or no?


Don't they dry out?


----------



## TNHarley

OldLady said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> George Washington Carver, the guy that basically re-invented agriculture says weeds are just flowers in the wrong spot. He didn't say shit about fungus
> 
> 
> 
> He's right about weeds lol.
> 
> I've forgotten almost everything I ever knew about picking mushrooms. We picked chantrelles, and then there were some white ones we picked, and puffballs (before they puff) and morels. But now I'm older, what used to be second nature to me (recognizing the edible from the non edible and knowing where to look) is gone. I used to be able to pick as I strolled along but I don't have that skill anymore, I'd kill someone. Probably me!
> 
> I personally am not a fan of morels but my brothers and my ex sister in law made a crapload of money picking them here and there when they were young. Mushroom pickers can make bank around here if they know where to go and when. It's dangerous though, they are crazy and territorial...and now they're competing with the illegals who have inserted themselves nicely into that money earning niche.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love what he said about weeds.  I spent years learning to identify common wildflowers and their medicinal uses.  However, when I tried letting some grow in my garden, I learned why people kill them.  They will take over in a flash and their miserable spawn will haunt you for years.
> Great little plants, though.
Click to expand...

 He was an amazing man through and through. sickens me he only gets credit for "peanut butter" and he didn't even do that!!!!


----------



## TNHarley

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife loves mushrooms. I think I will grill her some soon. Thought about stuffing them with boudain sausage. Yes or no?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't they dry out?
Click to expand...

 Hell idk it just popped in my head lol. I have never cooked mushrooms. But I have heard of grilled ones.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

OldLady said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> And a big bowl of sauteed mushrooms on the side.
> 
> 
> 
> It amazes me how people indulge in fungus. Is your palette that frugal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 3/4 of the delicacies of the world came about when people were starving and had to eat shit that NO HUMAN SHOULD EVER CONSIDER EATING.
> 
> When you're poor, you get creative.
> 
> I remember when our family seasonally gathered different foods every year. It's almost a lost art now...I remember going into the woods with the entire family to hunt mushrooms, I remember going to the beach to gather smelt by the garbage can full, and going to the estuary as a family to dig clams by the gross, picking blackberries and huckleberries every single year, hunting, fishing, crabbing all year round. People do these things for fun but we did it because if we didn't, our diet was seriously limited.
> 
> When you've been eating beans and fry bread for about 3 weeks, mushrooms sound pretty good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Goose grass greens?  Fiddleheads?
> TN would die.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell are those?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fiddleheads were easy--you've never had them? They're just the new emerging shoots of ferns.   As for the goose grass greens, that's what we used to call them, and they got picked down on the marsh by the tidal inlet where the family had a goose blind--which is probably why they were called goose grass.  We had 'em as a cooked green like spinach, except it was a long grass not a broad leaf.  When I tried to look them up, though, I was getting hits on a lawn weed, and that's not it.  Maybe samphire.  The lady who used to pick them died, so maybe it's a lost art.
> I'm not nuts about fiddleheads--to me they have a funky flavor a little like bitter cabbage.  The texture is real interesting though--like curled asparagus stalks not overcooked, is how I'd describe them.  Flavor is NOT asparagus, though.
> Real Food Right Now and How to Cook It: Fiddleheads
Click to expand...


   The fiddleheads appear to be a northeast thing and the goose grass looks to be in the crabgrass family.
     Ortho makes a chemical that will kill it.


----------



## koshergrl

OldLady said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> And a big bowl of sauteed mushrooms on the side.
> 
> 
> 
> It amazes me how people indulge in fungus. Is your palette that frugal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 3/4 of the delicacies of the world came about when people were starving and had to eat shit that NO HUMAN SHOULD EVER CONSIDER EATING.
> 
> When you're poor, you get creative.
> 
> I remember when our family seasonally gathered different foods every year. It's almost a lost art now...I remember going into the woods with the entire family to hunt mushrooms, I remember going to the beach to gather smelt by the garbage can full, and going to the estuary as a family to dig clams by the gross, picking blackberries and huckleberries every single year, hunting, fishing, crabbing all year round. People do these things for fun but we did it because if we didn't, our diet was seriously limited.
> 
> When you've been eating beans and fry bread for about 3 weeks, mushrooms sound pretty good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Goose grass greens?  Fiddleheads?
> TN would die.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell are those?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fiddleheads were easy--you've never had them? They're just the new emerging shoots of ferns.   As for the goose grass greens, that's what we used to call them, and they got picked down on the marsh by the tidal inlet where the family had a goose blind--which is probably why they were called goose grass.  We had 'em as a cooked green like spinach, except it was a long grass not a broad leaf.  When I tried to look them up, though, I was getting hits on a lawn weed, and that's not it.  Maybe samphire.  The lady who used to pick them died, so maybe it's a lost art.
> I'm not nuts about fiddleheads--to me they have a funky flavor a little like bitter cabbage.  The texture is real interesting though--like curled asparagus stalks not overcooked, is how I'd describe them.  Flavor is NOT asparagus, though.
> Real Food Right Now and How to Cook It: Fiddleheads
Click to expand...


We have bracken and deer fern here...not many fiddleheads that I'm aware of, I know we didn't eat them.

But we went to the east coast last spring, and they served them at the wedding reception and they were AMAZING. mmmm. I think the secret is to boil and change the water a couple of times, it removes the bitter,which is a toxin (that can give you a belly ache if you get too much). All wild greens have it in varying amounts. Bracken has a pretty high percentage which is probably why we don't eat those. We have enough other stuff to munch on that it doesn't come down to that.

I've dug Kowsh with the tribes for the root feast, too. Did I say that already? That wasn't something my family did, but we were on the coast. I don't think it grows on the coast, or if it does, it's not worth the effort.


----------



## koshergrl

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife loves mushrooms. I think I will grill her some soon. Thought about stuffing them with boudain sausage. Yes or no?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't they dry out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell idk it just popped in my head lol. I have never cooked mushrooms. But I have heard of grilled ones.
Click to expand...


We primarily slice them and cook them in butter, scattered out in the pan so they brown a little (too crowded and they just get soggy).

They will dry out on the grill, the sausage may help but I would brush or dip them in oil or butter.

Morels we battered and fried.

We ate a lot of morels when my brother was doing his thing, the fridge was full of them.


----------



## TNHarley

koshergrl said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife loves mushrooms. I think I will grill her some soon. Thought about stuffing them with boudain sausage. Yes or no?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't they dry out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell idk it just popped in my head lol. I have never cooked mushrooms. But I have heard of grilled ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We primarily slice them and cook them in butter, scattered out in the pan so they brown a little (too crowded and they just get soggy).
> 
> They will dry out on the grill, the sausage may help but I would brush or dip them in oil or butter.
> 
> Morels we battered and fried.
> 
> We ate a lot of morels when my brother was doing his thing, the fridge was full of them.
Click to expand...

 I figured I would toss them in olive oil and melted butter right before grilling.
Fast & hot?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife loves mushrooms. I think I will grill her some soon. Thought about stuffing them with boudain sausage. Yes or no?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't they dry out?
Click to expand...


  Wrap em in foil,once heated,remove the foil and place under the broiler for a few minutes.
    Love me some stuffed shrooms.


----------



## koshergrl

TNHarley said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife loves mushrooms. I think I will grill her some soon. Thought about stuffing them with boudain sausage. Yes or no?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't they dry out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell idk it just popped in my head lol. I have never cooked mushrooms. But I have heard of grilled ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We primarily slice them and cook them in butter, scattered out in the pan so they brown a little (too crowded and they just get soggy).
> 
> They will dry out on the grill, the sausage may help but I would brush or dip them in oil or butter.
> 
> Morels we battered and fried.
> 
> We ate a lot of morels when my brother was doing his thing, the fridge was full of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figured I would toss them in olive oil and melted butter right before grilling.
> Fast & hot?
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me.

As long as you don't burn them, you almost can't go wrong. If they don't brown, just salt and pepper them and stick them on toast, omg yum.


----------



## OldLady

Me and grills do NOT get along.  I'm nervous of gas, and charcoal is my nemesis.  When we used to camp, I always built a wood fire.  Used to do great steak, baked potatoes and grilled corn on the cob (peel back the husks to remove the silks and pull the husks back up (you can close them with a twisty tie or string if you need to), soak them in a bucket of water for half an hour or so and then throw them on the grill over the hot fire--the outer husks scorch, but the flavor is so awesome that boiled corn will never seem the same again.  I just threw the potatoes in the coals, double wrapped in foil.
Starting the fire for the morning coffee was a pain in the ass on foggy mornings, though.


----------



## Boss

Memphis in May Award Winner chiming in late here. IF I were faced with this problem: I would do the entire butt to 80% done. Wrap in heavy foil and put in a plastic bag where you can eliminate most of the air. Put in the fridge until you're event. Keep in the foil (remove from plastic bag) and finish it out in the oven. DO NOT shred before! Shredding or pulling will begin the protein breakdown in the meat and cause it to lose flavor and become dry, especially if you refrigerate after. Trying to avoid the dryness by soaking it in sauce ruins it as well. In my house, the sauce goes on when it hits the plate.


----------



## TNHarley

OldLady said:


> Me and grills do NOT get along.  I'm nervous of gas, and charcoal is my nemesis.  When we used to camp, I always built a wood fire.  Used to do great steak, baked potatoes and grilled corn on the cob (peel back the husks to remove the silks and pull the husks back up (you can close them with a twisty tie or string if you need to), soak them in a bucket of water for half an hour or so and then throw them on the grill over the hot fire--the outer husks scorch, but the flavor is so awesome that boiled corn will never seem the same again.  I just threw the potatoes in the coals, double wrapped in foil.
> Starting the fire for the morning coffee was a pain in the ass on foggy mornings, though.


 +1 on the corn. Only way to do it


----------



## OldLady

koshergrl said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> And a big bowl of sauteed mushrooms on the side.
> 
> 
> 
> It amazes me how people indulge in fungus. Is your palette that frugal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 3/4 of the delicacies of the world came about when people were starving and had to eat shit that NO HUMAN SHOULD EVER CONSIDER EATING.
> 
> When you're poor, you get creative.
> 
> I remember when our family seasonally gathered different foods every year. It's almost a lost art now...I remember going into the woods with the entire family to hunt mushrooms, I remember going to the beach to gather smelt by the garbage can full, and going to the estuary as a family to dig clams by the gross, picking blackberries and huckleberries every single year, hunting, fishing, crabbing all year round. People do these things for fun but we did it because if we didn't, our diet was seriously limited.
> 
> When you've been eating beans and fry bread for about 3 weeks, mushrooms sound pretty good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Goose grass greens?  Fiddleheads?
> TN would die.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My granny used to pick the first dandelions of the spring and make a dish out of them..my mom made it once. I think they kind of battered and fried them, if I recall.
> 
> And I've gathered Kowash with the tribe  when the kids were little, for the root feast in the spring.
Click to expand...

The old timers did the dandelion thing around here, too, but I tried them once and found them too bitter to handle.  They slip them in green mixes sometimes in fancy restaurants and it takes a lot of blue cheese dressing for me to get them down.
What is Kowash?  I Googled it and only came up with last names.  Kinda like my goose grass greens, I guess--maybe not the "official" name?


----------



## OldLady

TNHarley said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife loves mushrooms. I think I will grill her some soon. Thought about stuffing them with boudain sausage. Yes or no?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't they dry out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell idk it just popped in my head lol. I have never cooked mushrooms. But I have heard of grilled ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We primarily slice them and cook them in butter, scattered out in the pan so they brown a little (too crowded and they just get soggy).
> 
> They will dry out on the grill, the sausage may help but I would brush or dip them in oil or butter.
> 
> Morels we battered and fried.
> 
> We ate a lot of morels when my brother was doing his thing, the fridge was full of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figured I would toss them in olive oil and melted butter right before grilling.
> Fast & hot?
Click to expand...

I don't think so, unless you cook them first.  They need slow and you need to keep the moisture in.  Herewegoagain's method probably would work better.  I've never made them, but whatever the stuffing is, cook it first.  The grilling would just be to get the grilled flavor and to heat them up, I think.


----------

